# SES light after oil change ('14 LTZ)



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds like they forgot to reconnect the IAT at the airbox (if they checked the air filter condition.

This is not indicating a need for a tune up or any magic potions in the fuel tank.

Rob


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

I agree with @Robby: the mechanics changing your oil left something out of whack. The IAT, or the air filter box not properly closed...


----------



## GNS1310 (Jun 14, 2014)

Firstly, thanks for the help and what I thought was an easy solution.

So, I take it back to the service dept and let them know that somethings not right and it's due to the oil change...I get a text a few minutes ago saying:

"PCV valve not there. Sucked into intake. I need valve cover gasket and pcv valve, parts and labor $329.25"

WTF?!?!?

My car was FINE when I dropped it off for an oil change. I was slightly over the 3k sticker but I was only at 30% remaining on the gauges. No check engine light no nothing. Ran great. No issues whatsoever.
I leave the shop, light comes on and all of a sudden I have all these problems???

I'm not having them order anything because I'd sure like to know what the heck happened first.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Bad timing I guess....the 1.4 is somewhat notorious for this failure. The pcv is part of the cam cover and the cover assembly is replaced.

That is a ton of money for just the cover though.....it is in the $40.00 range with a hour (at best....slow mechanic) to perform the exchange.
Possible problem though......they need to determine if the check valve is still in the intake manifold.
Replacing the cover with a blown check valve will result in a secondary failure in most cases.

The ideal situation for you IS a failed check valve......requires you to sound a bit mechanical though, so pay attention.

Have the dealer check the manifold per the prescribed service bulletin.....DO NOT DROP OFF THE CAR.....stay on site as a waiting customer.
If they find the valve has failed, the intake manifold AND the cam cover assembly are both covered under powertrain.
This is because the cam cover failure is a result, (caused by), of the check valve failure.

So you repeat what I wrote......'Since the manifold failed, causing the 'burst valve' (PCV) to fail, I can safely assume both components and labor will be covered under powertrain.......Correct?'

Or go to a different dealer......All the dealers around here go for the manifold anytime they have a cam cover failure.......much easier to do under warranty and possible build a repeat customer relationship.

Keep in touch,
Rob

I re read my response today......and thought further......the cam cover IS covered under powertrain.
Even though the burst valve failed, it is a permanent part of the cover.....the cover is covered......the dealer does not understand coverages (or maybe slightly crooked)......A opinion on my part.


----------



## GNS1310 (Jun 14, 2014)

I bought the car from a good friend who is the manager at a Jeep/Chrysler/Dodge dealership (owner of the dealership also has another that sells Chevys) I haven't talked to him yet (his day off today) but plan on it tomorrow.

Techs say that nothings covered and I have to pay in full. I haven't had anything done yet.

They also said maybe call the Chevy service dept and talk to them, see what they say.

Timing is what's bugging me. I had a oil change and inspection then leave there with the light on and all these issues. How does the car even pass inspection?!?
They're short-staffed (I'm not supposed to know that) and something tells me the service was rushed and mistakes were made.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GNS1310 said:


> I bought the car from a good friend who is the manager at a Jeep/Chrysler/Dodge dealership (owner of the dealership also has another that sells Chevys) I haven't talked to him yet (his day off today) but plan on it tomorrow.
> 
> Techs say that nothings covered and I have to pay in full. I haven't had anything done yet.
> 
> ...


Even if a error related to the service occured it could not cause this failure.
A knowledgeable, customer service oriented dealer service department will know this is a fully covered repair.

Be patient....you'll prevail.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mine threw the CEL for the PCV system ~100 miles after an oil change. I thought I left something loose...nope. Just a Cruze being a Cruze...it's what they do.

Like Robby said, a powertrain coverage at a GM dealer.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GNS1310 said:


> Techs say that nothings covered and I have to pay in full. I haven't had anything done yet.


Are you taking it to a GM Dealer? It should all be covered under power train warranty, but if you go to anyone but a GM dealer, they're going to want to get paid.

On the 2014, I think the power train is 5 years/100,000 miles, unless the car is a salvage title.


----------



## GNS1310 (Jun 14, 2014)

7/18 UPDATE

Took it to the GM shop, they ran diagnostic, apparently, there's nothing wrong with the car. Everything the other shop said...wrong. Everything's fine and in place.

They said it could be bad gas...I'm leaving it overnight, letting then test drive tomorrow to see if the light comes back on and we'll go from there. If this turns out to be right, which it looks that way, I'm going to pick up the car tomorrow and take a long drive...empty that gas tank.

Guess I was outright lied to by my shop? Great. I've known those guys forever and they've gotten my business, friends and families business.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just as a thought, you probably can get some codes if the oil cap or dipstick isn't fully seated. It's possible the GM tech eyeballed the engine looking for obvious things and accidentally fixed the problem.


----------

